# 10 Ways to Train Your Brain for Better Performance



## Andrew Green (Jul 15, 2008)

> You know the feeling. You&#8217;re two miles into a 5K road race when you begin to feel a burning sensation in your windpipe, a growing heaviness in your legs, and an intense desire to slow down in your mind. The discomfort becomes more intense with each stride. By the time you cross the finish line you have just plain had it. You can barely stand.
> 
> What causes these intense feelings of discomfort that are always associated with fatigue during hard running (or any other form of exercise)? Sports scientists used to believe that muscle fatigue was caused primarily by acid buildup and energy depletion. But within the past several years a revolution has occurred in the scientific understanding of muscle fatigue. A growing number of experts now believe that muscle fatigue is actually caused primarily by the brain. That&#8217;s right: the brain.


http://www.poweringmuscles.com/Article-68,10_Ways_To_Train_Your_Brain_For_Better_Performance.html


----------



## Jenna (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Andrew   Another great find.. 

_ When you run a race, you cover the race distance as fast as you can. But upon finishing, how do you know youve actually run as fast as you could?

_I find that point very thought provoking.  I took from that the idea that our limits could higher than we might currently acknowledge.. cool..
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna_
_


----------



## Kacey (Jul 15, 2008)

That's really interesting, thanks!


----------



## jkembry (Jul 16, 2008)

Good Stuff!  It never ceases to amaze me what people on this forum find that is worthwhile in one form or another.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 16, 2008)

In the Army, we run.  ALOT.

I've never been a fast distance runner (two mile times in the upper 15:00's on average).  Before my knee surgery (and at 205 lbs, btw), I was working my *** off to be able to keep my 2 mile time under 17:00 (the maximum passing time for minimum score on out physical fitness test) due to just plain not running.  After I had my knee surgery and was out of the game for three months, I decided that I was going to work my way past the 15's and into the 13:00's after my recovery.  

I've found that before, my body just wouldn't cooperate with my mind.  Lately, I've found that my mind plays a much bigger role in my running than it used to.

Recently, I'm running in the 13:45-14:10 range for 2 miles.  Much more gooder, I must say. Perhaps even much more betterer...depends how far you wish to slaughter the language.


----------



## jkembry (Jul 16, 2008)

stone_dragone said:


> In the Army, we run.  ALOT.
> 
> I've never been a fast distance runner (two mile times in the upper 15:00's on average).  Before my knee surgery (and at 205 lbs, btw), I was working my *** off to be able to keep my 2 mile time under 17:00 (the maximum passing time for minimum score on out physical fitness test) due to just plain not running.  After I had my knee surgery and was out of the game for three months, I decided that I was going to work my way past the 15's and into the 13:00's after my recovery.
> 
> ...





Way to go *Stone!   *I am in agreement, after running my 1st marathon years ago, that the mind plays a very large role.  On my commute in to work and back home, I visualize my kata and bunkai...and there have been times while performing that I believe this visualization has helped.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks very in depth article, it does amaze me that the brain is the focal point now. I was always under the impression control your mind control your training.


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 16, 2008)

This part just confirms what Ive always thought:



> 1. Increase your pain tolerance
> 
> According to the new, brain-centered model of muscle fatigue, the feeling of fatigue itself limits performance as much as physical events in the muscles. This does not mean fatigue is an illusion. The pain and suffering of fatigue force every athlete to slow down eventually. But there is significant variation in the level of pain and suffering that ultimately causes performance to decline in individual athletes.
> 
> ...



Ive had some discussions with martial artists who argue that physical fitness and fitness training are not vital components of martial arts training. All the typical "I dont want to become muscle bound"..."I will be ending the fight in the first few seconds anyway so I don't need to worry about cardio training". Etc.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice find.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 21, 2008)

You could also just play Bridge. Or Chess.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 22, 2008)

Archangel M said:


> This part just confirms what Ive always thought:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had some discussions with martial artists who argue that physical fitness and fitness training are not vital components of martial arts training. All the typical "I dont want to become muscle bound"..."*I will be ending the fight in the first few seconds anyway so I don't need to* *worry about cardio training*". Etc.


 
I've heard that a few times! Always makes me smile at their confidence. The idea of training hard so they don't have to fight hard never enters their minds. Techniques of course are important but how much easier it is to do those techniques when you are fitter! It helps prevents injuries too I believe plus being fit as you can as positive knock on effects to the rest of your life.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 22, 2008)

Erm just a little question, what does the word 'bonk' mean to you in America? ie from article " _But when you manage to push through a few hard workouts without suffering any permanent harm, your brain will relax a bit and allow you to push deeper into fatigue before you bonk"_


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 22, 2008)

stone_dragone said:


> In the Army, we run. ALOT.
> 
> I've never been a fast distance runner (two mile times in the upper 15:00's on average). Before my knee surgery (and at 205 lbs, btw), I was working my *** off to be able to keep my 2 mile time under 17:00 (the maximum passing time for minimum score on out physical fitness test) due to just plain not running. After I had my knee surgery and was out of the game for three months, I decided that I was going to work my way past the 15's and into the 13:00's after my recovery.
> 
> ...


 
I've found the same thing....both factors contribute, but there is definately a point when the mind takes over the majority of the battle.

Proof of this to me is that a 450 pound man who has spent the last 2 years on a couch simply cannot run, no matter how strong his mind is or how much he wants to - it is physically impossible.  But as he words out, he will gain physical ability and begin working toward the point when the mind has more control over the body.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 22, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Erm just a little question, what does the word 'bonk' mean to you in America? ie from article " _But when you manage to push through a few hard workouts without suffering any permanent harm, your brain will relax a bit and allow you to push deeper into fatigue before you bonk"_



Bonk = hit the wall; become seriously fatigued and unable to continue, or at least unable to continue at a competitive level.


----------

